# Considering hyatt purchase



## jont (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a current Marriott owner looking to buy a hyatt mainly for their south Florida locations. I understand that the summer is classified the silver season and it will take 1400 pts for a 2 br. My main purpose is to use in this location during this season. If for whatever reason we wanted to occasionally upgrade and make a reservation requiring more points,could I rent more points from other owners, or hyatt? Sorry if this is covered in another thread, but I have been unable to find this answer elsewhere. Also, if I am not an owner a this location, is it difficult to get reservations for this season? Any other advice would be welcome. 
Thank you.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry you can not rent points from other owners at Hyatt.


1400 week is low and really will not trade for anything good during the good seasons at Hyatt.


If you use key wesyt every year in the summer I woudl buy it.  Sunset Harbor is the most dificult to get into then Beach House.


Right now KeyWest Hyatts are hot (hard to get into) but if you put yourself onthe wailist 8 months out should not be too hard I would think.

Good luck


----------



## bdh (Sep 5, 2011)

jont said:


> Marriott owner looking to buy a hyatt mainly for their south Florida locations. I understand that the summer is classified the silver season and it will take 1400 pts for a 2 br. My main purpose is to use in this location during this season. If for whatever reason we wanted to occasionally upgrade and make a reservation requiring more points,could I rent more points from other owners, or hyatt? Also, if I am not an owner a this location, is it difficult to get reservations for this season? Any other advice would be welcome.
> Thank you.



Summer time in FL is Silver or Bronze (1400 and 1300 pt) for 2 bd units and is not high demand and with a little planning, reservations are relatively easy to obtain.  The exceptions would be Sunset Harbor and Siesta Key.  

Due to its location in Old Town KW, SH is high demand year round - so you either need to plan farther ahead or own there.  Note that owning there will provide you a guaranteed specific week and unit until 6 months prior to your deeded week - if you don't confirm your deeded week 6 months prior to check in, you relinquish your preference for that week and the week will become available to other HRC members.  If you want to travel a different week to the property that you own at, you have no reservation priority over any other HRC member.   

Due to SK being a new fractional property, there is limited availability since there are not that many units in the system unit yet and the ones that are tend to be used by the deeded owners.  Note that SK has no studios or one bedroom units and only a few 2 bedroom units (most are 3 and 4 bedroom).

C85 is correct that 1400 pts really limits your options – but with your Marriott weeks, 1400 maybe all you need.  However with the MF on 1400, 1880, 2000 and 2200 pt weeks being essentially the same (difference is in the range of $25 – this is due to property tax variation on the higher costs weeks) the conventional wisdom these days is to buy the higher pt weeks.  The big difference between MF’s is from property to property – ballpark from $900 to $1250.  The exception will be SK, since it’s fractional and you’d own multiple weeks, the MF are MUCH higher. 

For the HRC primer, visit Kal’s website 

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2011)

The difference in price between 1400 points weeks and 1880 point weeks has really been closing on eBay lately.  I would pay a little more for an 1880 week - same MF, so you won't lose on that aspect.

And don't buy resale at the Puerto Rico property, there are a variety of issues there which you can uncover with a quick search or two.


----------



## jont (Sep 6, 2011)

*Thanks for input*

Thank you for your responses. They have been most helpful.
Yes, I am familiar with Kal's site and it is great. Also,I am aware of the issues at PR and would not want to buy there but I would like to visit sometime. 
I am also a member of the yahoo group but have not been there in some time. I think I need spend more time there.
Thanks again.


Edit:
FYI For you Hyatt owners there is a thread in in Mariott forum about a rumor of a Marriott takeover of Hyatt. Be interesting to hear your take on this subject.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure I beleive the Marriott folks about the Hyatt Vacation Club being bought by Marriott.  As a Marriott owner, I would like for that to be true but then again, look at who is posting about it.  Seems like it is a bunch of Marriott DC members who are excited about the possibility of thier DC points buying them even more vacations.  It might be wishful thinking on their part.

That DC really bothers me.  All it has done is take the best Marriott weeks out of II and given them to select Marriott owners who bought retail or before a certain deadline.  Now, those Marriott owners are starting a rumor that their DC points will be able to get them Hyatt resorts, too.  A few of those people are posting about how it only makese sense that the Marriott DC should now be able to get DVC and Starwood, etc...  




jont said:


> Thank you for your responses. They have been most helpful.
> Yes, I am familiar with Kal's site and it is great. Also,I am aware of the issues at PR and would not want to buy there but I would like to visit sometime.
> I am also a member of the yahoo group but have not been there in some time. I think I need spend more time there.
> Thanks again.
> ...


----------

